# Piston's exercise from scales fragments



## rbarata

Hello, my friends

I've been studying using Piston's Harmony book and I need you to confirm my answers to an exercise.
I know there are multiple answers to the exercises (hence why probably there's no answers key) but I tried to cover as much as I can.

Here it is...and thank you for your time.

https://s22.postimg.cc/te06ppx0x/walter_piston-_Pag_9-exer5.jpg


----------

